# Playing with my toys



## saltylifter (Sep 12, 2017)

4x failure incline dB presses 
https://youtu.be/afBKCz0P0Ko

59 days out to my bodybuilding show.
Let's get some


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought I was gonna see strap ons and dildos everywhere


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I thought I was gonna see strap ons and dildos everywhere


Shit, me too lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2017)

I will pay you two dollars if you make a 30 second video of you doing curls while screaming at your biceps "I command you to grow!" 

But srs good pressing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2017)

Good work salty u strong fukker..what are u running?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I thought I was gonna see strap ons and dildos everywhere



Wheres the toys at?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

I was also misled--no Ben wa balls, latex fists, or any other respectable toys.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 13, 2017)

Salty is getting super lean and still strong as shit. That's awesome.


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 13, 2017)

Fukk sorry guys I'll send videos of my dark hole I throw my women soon lol anal toys are always in the video u just can't see it cause it's hiden lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2017)

In for FDs dissapointment.

He was also expecting many toys and boys


----------



## IHI (Sep 13, 2017)

Last time i grab lotion and kleenex before opening a video on here

damn strong work again salty, you leaned out a bunch from last vid i seen of ya 
great job


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2017)

Beast Mode, Salty! Well done.


----------



## Solomc (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice work bro.


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 17, 2017)

Opened the thread thinking there would be special toys, not weight lifting toys


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 18, 2017)

Salty, when is your show, did you do it yet?


----------

